# Rod Stewart.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would love to go and see him in Dubai but not a chance.
Years ago I saw a great concert here in the Opera house... lol can't remember his name but he has a famous father who is also a singer..Spanish I think.
Why do we never get decent concerts or artists in Cairo now?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would love to go and see him in Dubai but not a chance.
> Years ago I saw a great concert here in the Opera house... lol can't remember his name but he has a famous father who is also a singer..Spanish I think.
> Why do we never get decent concerts or artists in Cairo now?


Julios boy Enrique?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would love to go and see him in Dubai but not a chance.
> Years ago I saw a great concert here in the Opera house... lol can't remember his name but he has a famous father who is also a singer..Spanish I think.
> Why do we never get decent concerts or artists in Cairo now?


Can’t think of anyone but Enrique Iglesias 

But wanna know why there isn't any “decent” concerts or artists in here now??? Try have a bus ride and see what’s the public wanna hear :lol:

Have a nice time everyone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats the one.... 10 points DG x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thats the one.... 10 points DG x


Oi!!!!! I was the one who suggested him first, I want 20 points


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Oi!!!!! I was the one who suggested him first, I want 20 points




Lol Veronica... for some reason I didn't see your post.. I will take DG's points away and award them to you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Veronica... for some reason I didn't see your post.. I will take DG's points away and award them to you


Oooohhh ta


----------

